
How long will Flash survive? - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34799790
======
egwynn
I can only assume this was posted BECAUSE of the amazing irony embodied by the
page.

[http://f.cl.ly/items/180t2H0a1Y143U0O3Z35/Screen%20Shot%2020...](http://f.cl.ly/items/180t2H0a1Y143U0O3Z35/Screen%20Shot%202015-11-13%20at%209.38.06%20AM.png)

and then just below the frame:

    
    
      Read more
      BBC iPlayer moves away from Flash and towards HTML5
    

so much facepalm.

